# Lightroom to Lightroom Classic communication



## Kierphoto (Feb 14, 2020)

Made this drawing for clear basic understanding. Free to use


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 14, 2020)

It's not quite right. The Cloud should be the hub of the right-hand section. Lightroom on the desktop is just another client being served by the Cloud hub, exactly the same as the clients running on tablets, phones and web browsers. The way you have drawn it suggests LR desktop "serves" the mobile devices, which isn't the case. It would perhaps make more sense if you overlaid the "LR" within the actual cloud icon, as Victoria does in her schematic on the first page of the Cloud Sync section of her Classic Missing FAQ book.

"Export" is processed within the client apps, though downloading originals as needed from the cloud.....but if an original/smart preview is stored locally it is possible to export while the device is offline.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 14, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> It's not quite right. The Cloud should be the hub of the right-hand section. Lightroom on the desktop is just another client being served by the Cloud hub, exactly the same as the clients running on tablets, phones and web browsers. The way you have drawn it suggests LR desktop "serves" the mobile devices, which isn't the case. It would perhaps make more sense if you overlaid the "LR" within the actual cloud icon, as Victoria does in her schematic on the first page of the Cloud Sync section of her Classic Missing FAQ book.
> 
> "Export" is processed within the client apps, though downloading originals as needed from the cloud.....but if an original/smart preview is stored locally it is possible to export while the device is offline.


Perhaps you and I are seeing the illustration differently.  On the right, it is the Lightroom app running as a client on all of the devices listed and connected to it.  IMO it is rightfully shown as the hub.  I agree the  the blue Export arrow should  start with the Lightroom app and it does with Lightroom Classic. 
Not included in the illustration is Lightroom for the Web which is a browser based app at the Adobe host that deals directly with the cloud data.     All in all with the exception of the Export arrow noted, I am happy with the illustration for what it shows. 

As an aside, these are the types of client server apps that I developed before I retired from IT.


----------



## Kierphoto (Feb 14, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> It's not quite right. The Cloud should be the hub of the right-hand section. Lightroom on the desktop is just another client being served by the Cloud hub, exactly the same as the clients running on tablets, phones and web browsers. The way you have drawn it suggests LR desktop "serves" the mobile devices, which isn't the case. It would perhaps make more sense if you overlaid the "LR" within the actual cloud icon, as Victoria does in her schematic on the first page of the Cloud Sync section of her Classic Missing FAQ book.
> 
> "Export" is processed within the client apps, though downloading originals as needed from the cloud.....but if an original/smart preview is stored locally it is possible to export while the device is offline.


-
I'm the only Lightroom Certified Expert in Denmark (Little country, big hearts  i I have through many years questions and a LOT of confucion understanding the Lightroom workflow an the difference between the two programs.
My drawing is a BASIC start (not for nerds) for best understandable logic in the Lightroom Workflows.

You wrote: "... "through downloading originals as needed from the cloud".
I feel, working from your iPhone, you do not download the 45 Mb RAW file to you phone, but i fetch from the cloud and resend(attach) via your mail.
That way you will never get big files temporarily on, or via your phone or tablet - that the genius af Lightroom in the Cloud.


----------



## Kierphoto (Feb 14, 2020)

I feel, working from your iPhone, you do not download the 45 Mb RAW file to you phone, but i fetch from the cloud and resend(attach) via your mail.
That way you will never get big files temporarily on, or via your phone or tablet - that the genius af Lightroom in the Cloud.
      - Thats why my Export arrow comes from the cloud not th LR hub.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 14, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Perhaps you and I are seeing the illustration differently.


It not the first time that we see things differently, and I doubt it will be the last!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 14, 2020)

Kierphoto said:


> I feel, working from your iPhone, you do not download the 45 Mb RAW file to you phone, but i fetch from the cloud and resend(attach) via your mail.
> That way you will never get big files temporarily on, or via your phone or tablet - that the genius af Lightroom in the Cloud.
> - Thats why my Export arrow comes from the cloud not th LR hub.


If an original file exists in the cloud (i.e. it's not a smart preview synced from Classic), and the user attempts to export that file from their phone, what then happens depends on the requested size of the output file. If any size larger than 2560px is requested (such as using the Largest Available Dimensions option), the Lr app on the phone will automatically download the original file to the phone in order to render the output file at the requested size (the rendering is done locally after the download). So in that circumstance, which will NOT be untypical, there will be that large original file on the phone. 

If the user requests a size of 2560px or smaller, the export can be done without having to download the original, provided a smart preview exists on the local device.

The cloud never does the export, only the clients do that, which is why I'm surprised that you depict it that way.


----------



## Kierphoto (Feb 14, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> If an original file exists in the cloud (i.e. it's not a smart preview synced from Classic), and the user attempts to export that file from their phone, what then happens depends on the requested size of the output file. If any size larger than 2560px is requested (such as using the Largest Available Dimensions option), the Lr app on the phone will automatically download the original file to the phone in order to render the output file at the requested size (the rendering is done locally after the download). So in that circumstance, which will NOT be untypical, there will be that large original file on the phone.
> 
> If the user requests a size of 2560px or smaller, the export can be done without having to download the original, provided a smart preview exists on the local device.
> 
> The cloud never does the export, only the clients do that, which is why I'm surprised that you depict it that way.


Oh Yes. You are right. Sorry i misunderstood that detail.


----------



## Kierphoto (Feb 14, 2020)

Here corrected. Thanks to Jim.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 14, 2020)

Kierphoto said:


> Here corrected. Thanks to Jim.
> View attachment 13984


I have replaced your original image  with this one in the initial post to avoid confusion.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 15, 2020)

The problem with the Lightroom part of the image is that it looks like there is only one Lightroom, which serves both the mobile devices and desktop computer. It is unclear where that Lightroom is located, in the cloud or on the device. Because each device is connected to the same Lightroom icon, it _seems_ that this Lightroom runs in the cloud. In reality each device has its own Lightroom version that connects the device directly to the cloud, so I would suggest that you place a small Lightroom icon on the screen of each device rather than one big icon hovering somewhere above those devices. For consistency, you could do the same on the left part of the image. Place the Lightroom Classic icon on top of the computer, not above it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 15, 2020)

Tricky, isn't it!!!


----------



## Kierphoto (Feb 15, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> The problem with the Lightroom part of the image is that it looks like there is only one Lightroom, which serves both the mobile devices and desktop computer. It is unclear where that Lightroom is located, in the cloud or on the device. Because each device is connected to the same Lightroom icon, it _seems_ that this Lightroom runs in the cloud. In reality each device has its own Lightroom version that connects the device directly to the cloud, so I would suggest that you place a small Lightroom icon on the screen of each device rather than one big icon hovering somewhere above those devices. For consistency, you could do the same on the left part of the image. Place the Lightroom Classic icon on top of the computer, not above it.



Adobe use the same way of illustrating the workflow if you t.ex. visit the Migrate fra Lightroom Classic to Lightroom in top illustration:
https://helpx.adobe.com/dk/lightroom-cc/using/migrate-to-lightroom-cc.html


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 16, 2020)

Adobe is the company that manages to keep confusing their customers time after time. The fact that they explain things a certain way would ring all alarm bells for me if I found that I explained it the same way... :(


----------

